# Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter



## dynastes (16. März 2013)

*Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Hallo PCGHX-Gemeinde!

Leider bin ich mir nicht vollständig sicher, ob ich mein Anliegen hier richtig unterbringe, wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, bitte ich die Moderatoren um Entschuldigung und gegebenenfalls um Verschiebung des Threads.

Zur Schilderung meines Problems:

Kürzlich habe ich meinen PC in ein neues Gehäuse umgezogen und ihn zeitgleich mit neuen Lüftern und einem neuen Netzteil ausgestattet (siehe Signatur). Nun stellte sich ein, was im Titel umschrieben ist: Alle Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter. Normalerweise hätte ich die Fehlerquelle wohl beim Netzteil verortet, allerdings betrifft das Problem auch jene Ventilatoren, die nicht direkt an die PSU angeschlossen sind - zwei der verbauten NB eLoop-Lüfter werden zurzeit vom Mainboard gesteuert, gleiches trifft auf den Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers zu. 
Auch die Lüfter des Grafikkartenkühlers sind betroffen, ihr unverwechselbarer Klang (sie sind bei weitem die lautesten Quirle im Rechner) erfreut mich auch, nachdem der PC im Prinzip abgeschaltet ist.

Einzige Lösung ist soweit die Trennung des Rechners vom Stromnetz ODER das Gedrückthalten des Powerschalters für etwa 5 Sekunden, beides schaltet die Ventilatoren ab.

Meine Frage an euch ist jetzt natürlich, wo ihr den Fehler zu sehen glaubt und wie ich ihn beheben kann. Liegt es möglicherweise doch am Netzteil? Eine umstandsfreie Möglichkeit, dies zu testen, habe ich bedauerlicherweise nicht (mehr). 

Neueste UEFI-Version ist installiert, gleichfalls die neuesten Treiber, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die hier keine Rolle spielen, schließlich hat sich das OS mitsamt aller Bestandteile zum jeweils fraglichen Zeitpunkt längst verabschiedet. 


Wäre toll, wenn jemand helfen könnte ^_^


Danke im Voraus


Mfg dynastes


----------



## keinnick (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Manche Boards von Asrock haben doch diese "Dehumidifier-Funktion" bei der die Lüfter auch bei ausgeschaltetem Rechner anspringen um zu "entlüften". Evtl. spinnt diese Funktion, falls Dein Board darüber verfügt und die Option im UEFI aktiv ist. Ist aber nur in´s blaue geraten


----------



## Andy188 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Das ASrock Z68 Pro3 verfügt über die angesprochene  Dehumidifier-Function, gehe also stark davon aus, dass dies der "Fehler" sein wird...


----------



## dynastes (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

In Ordnung ... weiß jemand ob und wie man diese Funktion abstellen kann? Ich habe im UEFI keinen entsprechenden Eintrag gefunden oder diesen schlicht überlesen.


----------



## Gary94 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Vielleicht würde auch ein BIOS Update helfen? Hast du die aktuellste Version?


----------



## xpSyk (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

PC-Phänomen (Uncut-Version) - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube 
maybe?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*



xpSyk schrieb:


> PC-Phänomen (Uncut-Version) - PCGH in Gefahr - YouTube
> maybe?


 
Du sprichst mir von der Seele . Hab auch schon gedacht wegen dem DVI Anschluss aber das wird´s wohl nich sein.


----------



## Andy188 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

schau malin UEFI unter h/w  Monitor,  meine ich,  ganz unten müsste es seien...


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (16. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Evtl mal im Bios (eher normales, nicht uefi) schauen wie das Power Management eingestellt ist. Evtl steht ja bei power-taste <5sec stand-by und bei >5sec aus. Besser wäre <5sec herunter fahren. Evtl. Ist auch das power management im windoof falsch konfiguriert und denkt es soll nur in den standby gehen und alle lüfter langsam weiter drehen lassen.

Ne chance das alte NT mal testweise zu verwenden?


----------



## dynastes (17. März 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Leider nicht, das wurde veräußert, möglicherweise etwas vorschnell -.-' Nunja, das lässt sich nun nicht mehr ändern, ich werde sehen, was ich im UEFI finden kann. Ein BIOS hat das Board aber nicht, würde auch nicht allzu viel Sinn machen, oder? O.o


----------



## dynastes (26. August 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Alter Thread, ich weiß, trotzdem muss ich ihn kurz ausgraben:


Keine Maßnahme, die ich im BIOS getroffen habe, hat irgendetwas geändert und nachdem ich in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich Gelegenheit hatte, mich um die Beschaffung von zusätzlicher Testhardware zu kümmern, habe ich das Problem auf sich beruhen lassen und damit gelebt.

Mit meinem kürzlichen Grafikkartenwechsel von Radeon HD 6970 auf GTX 770 dann die Überraschung: Der PC verhält sich beim Herunterfahren nun völlig normal. Auf die Grafikhardware als Ursache wäre ich, zugegebenermaßen, nie gekommen und habe nach wie vor auch keine Ahnung, worin der Fehler konkret bestand. Ja, die HD 6970 hatte zuletzt Probleme gemacht: Treiberresets aus nicht ersichtlichen Gründen, Grafikfehler, im Idle plötzlich aufdrehende Lüfter, CTDs in manchen Spielen oder aber komplette Freezes. Ein Wechsel war unabdingbar, nachdem all dies nicht behoben werden konnte - so bin ich nun doch noch ein Problem mehr losgeworden als ich gedacht hätte


----------



## -Shorty- (26. August 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Ein BIOS/UEFI Update kann aber auch nicht schaden wenn hier von Funktionen deines MB gesprochen wird die du nicht findest/hast, nur so am Rande.


----------



## HunterChief (1. September 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

hi,
es gibt auch Netzteile welche sämtliche Lüfter nachlaufen lassen - in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur.
Ein Bekannter hat so ein dickes Enermax ... das macht sowas.
Und ja, nicht nur der Netzteillüfter läuft nach!


----------



## Rurdo (1. September 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*



HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> es gibt auch Netzteile welche sämtliche Lüfter nachlaufen lassen - in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur.
> Ein Bekannter hat so ein dickes Enermax ... das macht sowas.
> Und ja, nicht nur der Netzteillüfter läuft nach!


Dann sag mir mal bitte wie das Netzteil zwischen Lüfter und z.b. einer Festplatte unterscheidet? Sobald ein Lüfter läuft wenn der PC aus ist, gibts irgendwo ne macke!


----------



## HunterChief (1. September 2013)

*AW: Problem - sämtliche Lüfter des PCs laufen nach dem Herunterfahren einfach weiter*

Wie das geschaltet ist weiß ich nicht genau! Nur das auch zumindest die 4 Gehäuselüfter nachlaufen - und dies wird explizit durch das Enermax-Netzteil gewährleistet!


----------

